# Kayak FishBag Reccomendations



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had a troll trough the archives but cant find much up to date opinion on the topic of fishbags. 
For the past few years I've used a 60l pvc heavy duty drybag inside a sleeve made form three coles blue coldbags stitched together. Its worked a treat but has now seen its day. Before that I had a custom made bag with ripstop inner an insulated layer and a reflective outer. It cost me a lot to make and the inner insulation soon became impregnated with fish blood and always smelt bad.








I would go with the same cheapo dry bag arrangement again but have seen a few commercial offerings of late that look like they would do the trick. It also means I dont have to sell my soul to get my seamstress to make me a new coles bag sleeve. Broke her machine last time. 
My main concern is the tearing of the inner liner from fish spines. Once that happens the blood gets into the insulation and its difficult to get the smell out. The PVC dry bag worked well for that. 
Other things I'm interested is folding flat when empty, thermal qualities and easy access to get large fish in and clean out afterwards.
I will keep it on the tray behind me so Im less worried about its ability to keep blood etc in but its always good not to leave a trail behind you.

I see a couple of bags on the market and wondering if any owners have comments about their choices pros and cons?
Creative Feathers at $74 http://www.austinkayak.com/products/539 ... h-Bag.html
Precision Pak YakCatch3 at $57 http://www.ebay.com/itm/PrecisionPak-Ya ... 0675335131
Harmony Fresh Fish Bag at $74 http://www.outdoorplay.com/Kayak-Fresh- ... -EOU_HYFFB
Surf to Summit Insulated Fishbag at $100 odd. http://www.surftosummit.com/s2s-insulat ... -1966.html

I'm leaning towards the Precision Pak YakCatch3 at the moment with its pvc lining and easy to clean but not sure if it folds flat and has provision for ice sheets like the S2S one.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

It's belting down on right now and keeping me off the water- so i'm thinking of hitting BCF and Anaconda to have a look at similar bags. I currently use my tow-behind live well to store any keepers (if i'm in search of dinner, which isn't always the case) it works well, but i think one of these bags may be a better option.. I'd also like to hear what others recommend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got the creative feathers. Easy to clean as it has a zip at the pointy end that you can hose everything out through. Good size zip at the broad end which fits fish in easy. Zips are heavy duty, as is the fabric and the overall workmanship seems pretty solid. Nice tight weave on the fabric to resist gunk getting in it and staying there. It does lay flat as it's got collapsible sides but as a result the insulation is only on the top and bottom panels. I make ice bags out of large zip lock bags filled with those gardening water absorbing crystals. These stay frozen in the centre up to about 10hrs-ish. then cold for ages longer than that.

i'm reasonably happy with it. I bought the bigger one. It's plenty big enough for the reefies i've generally encountered at Brays and i would be happy to stuff a longtail or mack in it and paddle home without concern of spoiling.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Whitwirths still have the heavy duty pvc bags.
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1
They are regularly in store specials for $20.
Unfortunately they are black now. Not such a problem if its inside a sleeve.
Also doubles as a fish carry bag in those hard to reach fishing locations 








The three colesbags stood up to many many trips over the past 2 years or so. It cost all of $7.50. Unpicking them was easy. Sewing them together was hard. You really just need a tube with Velcro strips at both ends for hosing out. The PVC bag resists tearing from fins, easily scrubs clean and if the fish isn't over 1m you can seal the bag and keep all the juices in whilst on the water.

I could always use the dry bag inside one of these insulated bags I guess but would prefer to just find a heavy duty one.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Would a removeable inner of closed cell foam help guard against fish spines? Would help with the insulation too.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't own one but after reading about each one for the bit extra I like the S2S.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42855&p=442158&hilit=creative#p442158 an old adventure down this road...


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Have a look at one of these Paulo,

http://www.downriggershop.com.au/Chiller_bag.html


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My bag is the smaller version of the Yakcatch3. The liner that comes with them is rubbish (too small, weak plastic), I use a large (black) Whitworths dry bag inside, and between 3 & 5 techni-ice sheets. Works very well, doesn't get too stinky, stays cold if I leave it in the car all day. My current one's been going for nearly 2 years, I've just bought another the same to replace it. If it does smell, I just chuck the whole thing in the pool for a day for a bit of chlorine love, then dry in the sun.

It's worth shrink wrapping or bagging your techni-ice, makes it much less icky, & easy to clean.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I got the same as Dave and it's thumbs up from me. Agree the liner is pretty useless on spiney fish. But the rest of it is worth the dosh.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Been thinking about this myself.
kayakfishinggear.com has the large YakCatch bag for $54. Not placed an order yet, but website quoted me about $11 postage via USPS to Sydney

http://kayakfishinggear.com/freshfishbag-1.aspx

Rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

It would no doubt work either way. When i've done it, i've put the crystals in a bucket and filled it with water then scooped it out into the bags. It can take up to 30mins for the water to really soak into the crystals and holding the bag rigid with the water in it for that long would be a pain. Then just lay them flat in the freezer. Works great for making ice bricks for soft cooler bags for drinks as well. You can tailor them to the size of the bag really easily just by buying different sized zip-locks. And once they defrost, the water doesn't leak everywhere. It's essentially doing the same thing as the commercially bought ice sheets.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Paulo
I bought myself the following:

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/53 ... h-Bag.html

Couldn't be happier with it. Easy to clean, comes with the ice pack and keeps the catch really cold. Love it.

Cheers


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. As usual Ive left my run too late so Im going to go with the dry bag inside the old home made bag for insulation for my Fraser trip in two weeks. Ill revisit this when I get home.
Im still leaning toward the yakcatch3 or the Creative Feathers but I like the one from the downriggershop, Dan. Just a bit concerned about neoprene in the sun. It really heats up if not wet doesnt it? I remember sweating inside my 5mm suit up top with my legs still freezing in 14 deg water below in CapeTown when I used to surf there years ago.
It would stay nice and wet with a bag of ice in it but I usually carry freezer bricks so not sure how it will go. Would be hard to clean too wouldnt it? Anyone ever seen one?


----------

